# Reporting Foreign Tax Credits (Ufile)



## mrCatfish (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am doing my taxes with ufile this year. I have a UK property which turns a profit and am claiming this as foreign rental income. I have paid UK taxes on this income. 

Where/how do I report this foreign tax paid? If I add it as "Foreign Income and Property" -> "Foreign Income - Rental", enter the details of tax paid and income, it makes no difference to my final return. According to what I've read, it should be line 405, Fed Foreign Tax Credits, T2209. 

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Sean


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Did you check the box that says you own over $100k Cdn in foreign property?


----------



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, you claim the foreign tax paid on form T2209. This will allow you to claim a credit up the the amount of foreign tax paid. If after claiming the federal credit you still have some foreign tax paid remaining, file form T2036 to claim the provincial foreign tax credit. You may not get a credit for all the foreign tax you have paid.

I'm not sure if that helps you very much. If you could elaborate, it might help answer your question.


----------

